# Litho 52353 with stent removal 52310



## lisamiller1123 (Feb 21, 2011)

Is there any way to get these two codes paid together I tried modifier 58 and it was denied.


----------



## msrd_081002 (Mar 2, 2011)

*post op/ new stent ?*



lisamiller1123 said:


> Is there any way to get these two codes paid together I tried modifier 58 and it was denied.




It is hard to tell without the documentation.

Is it a post-op period ?
Is a NEW stent inserted ?
If *yes*, you cannot bill for the stent removal 52310 because it must be done as a separate procedure. CCI bundles 52310 into the primary px 52353.

I'd assign 52353-58* + * 52332-58 (following CMS cci edits).

Still need the documentation to give you a correct answer.


----------



## beringer49 (Mar 17, 2011)

52310 bundles with 52310

52353, 52332-59


----------

